# Where can i buy blackhorn 209



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

I have never used Blackhorn 209, but im told it is good and clean. 
who sells BH209. Pensacola or Mobile


----------



## Tiberius (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks like there are some places in Daphne and Spanish Fort that might be able to help you out:
http://www.blackhorn209.com/retailers/?state=Alabama


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

tks.


----------



## Caique (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't think you will be disappointed. It is not as clean as Jim Shockey's powder's, but is more consistent in ignition and velocity by leaps and bounds in my experience (would never recommend shockey's).

It is definitely cleaner than 777 and pyrodex in my guns.


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks again!! That was going to be my next question. I see Shockys powder on tv, but have yet to run into anybody in the woods actually using it.


----------



## Caique (Oct 8, 2009)

I should say that I only used the pellet version of shockey's....I think it comes in powder too, and may be more reliable in that form. But I have no intention of finding out.


----------

